# Bloated Frog?



## LikeTheReindeer (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there a disease that makes a frog look bloated? I have a d. Auratus (Costa Rican) who looks like he's gonna pop. All of the others in the tank (75 gallon vivarium) look fine. I'll try to get a pic of him.

He's moving and hopping and appears to be eating but kinda of looks like godzilla.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Jared

[email protected]


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Check out this post.......

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29238


----------

